# Carnet de santé des accueillis



## Samantha6 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.  Voilà, depuis quelques temps je me pose la question de l'obligation d'avoir le carnet de santé des accueillis dans leurs sac ?? On nous a toujours dit en formation que c'est une obligation, mais j'ai un gros doute là-dessus. En crèche ils ramènent ça? Et en école maternelle ? Non biensur.. Et puis, quand on sort, on doit trimballer leurs carnet avec nous ? C'est des foutaises à mon sens. Mais que dit la lois pour notre métier ? Si l'une ou l'un de vous peut nous aiguiller ça serait bien. Merci


----------



## nounouflo (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Pendant la formation on nous a dit d'avoir le carnet de santé dans le sac ou une copie des pages de vaccination à jour dans notre dossier pafcenfants accueillis.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Vous ne devez pas avoir le carnet de santé de l'enfant en votre possession
C'est confidentiel

La seul chose que l'on vous demande d'avoir c'est la photocopie des pages de vaccination pour vérifier qu'il est bien a jour dans son calendrier vaccinal
Ou à défaut une attestation du médecin de l'enfant qui stipule qu'il est a jour dans son schéma vaccinal

je suis très étonnée que l'on vous ai donné cette information en formation car elle est fausse


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Vous n'avez pas à avoir accès à des informations personnelles sur l'enfant 
Donc demandez simplement aux parents la photocopie des pages qui vous conserne et demandez leur de garder le cranet de santé chez eux


----------



## kikine (19 Octobre 2022)

perso j'avais 1 de mes pe qui glissait le carnet de santé dans une enveloppe avec confidentiel dessus, ainsi si accident les professionnels de santé avaient accès aux infos


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Photocopies des pages des vaccins à jour et à l’AM de vérifier 

J’en ai eu un qui n’avait pas été fait, oubli des parents ET du médecin, car l’enfant avait été hospitalisé à ce moment là et cela avait été zappé. 

Donc un contrôle est nécessaire malgré tout.


----------



## Nounousand02 (19 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'ai dans le sac de mes accueilli leur carnet de santé au cas où on me demanderai les vaccination mais  je n'ai pas de photocopie de leur vaccin.


----------



## isa19 (19 Octobre 2022)

Comme Nounousand02, chaque enfant à le carnet de santé dans son sac;


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Octobre 2022)

Moi je demande photocopies des pages de vaccinations et il est vrai que moi aussi à ma formation on m'avait dit qu'il fallait que le carnet de santé reste dans le sac. Pas pour aller mettre le nez dedans car c'est confidentiel bien sûr....mais pour que si les secours devaient intervenir, qu'ils aient les infos importantes dedans


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Je laisse le choix aux parents employeurs : ou le carnet de santé dans le sac de l'enfant, ou une photocopie des pages vaccination. Du moment que j'ai accès aux informations vaccinales à l'instant T si on me demande d'en justifier l'un ou l'autre me convient.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Le souci du carnet de santé dans un sac ... rendre TOUS LES SOIRS le sac
Perso NON et 4 sacs ! Encore NON 

J’ai 4 casiers et je gère le change et les couches et basta ... et les gosses ... bien rendre le bon 😀


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Chantou en 25 ans je n'ai jamais oublié un sac ou ne me suis trompée de sac le soir ni d'enfant d'ailleurs. J'ai une case par enfant chez moi avec les élements pour le change et une tenue de rechange au cas où. Les sacs restent à l'extérieur dans un emplacement dédié à l'abri des regards et des intempéries. Ils n'encombrent pas ma maison. Les parents les récupèrent seuls en fin de journée. Dans les sacs : une ou des tenues de rechange supplémentaires. Une tétine secours si tétine abîmée ou ou égarée, les carnets de santé ... Ils constituent un plan B en cas de besoin.


----------



## assmatzam (19 Octobre 2022)

Et bien les informations que l'on vous a donné mesdames sont fausses 
Il est même illégal de demander aux parents de vous le donner 

Si il y a des informations qui doivent être portées à la connaissance des secours c'est sous pli cacheté


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Je sors de formation et nous au contraire, ils nous ont dit qu'on ne doit pas avoir le carnet de santé en notre possession ou dans le sac. On peut l'avoir dans de rares cas (PAI) mais si c'est le cas il doit être dans une enveloppe cachetée avec écrit confidentiel dessus, carnet de santé etc.
Pour les vaccins on doit avoir une photocopie des pages Cerfa ou une attestation médicale, ce qui est encore mieux car respecte davantage le secret médical.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

En effet le Carnet de Santé peut être mis dans le sac qui accompagne l'enfant SI le Parent juge que c'est plus simple ainsi mais en aucun cas l'AM n'est autorisée à l'exiger car il y aurait alors violation du Secret Médical.
Beaucoup de Parents le laisse dans le sac, pour autant je ne le consulte jamais, ça ne me regarde pas.
La seule chose que je suis tenue de savoir (on m'y contraint) c'est si l'enfant est à jour de ses vaccins au regard de son âge.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

J'ai toujours eu tous les carnets de santé dans les sacs .les PE préféraient en cas d'urgence médical ou plus. Parfois il y a aussi toute l'armoire dans le sac . Souvent le sac est plus gros que l'enfant.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Octobre 2022)

C'est pas parce que le parent le mets dans le sac que le secret médical est rompu du moment que l'on ne va pas voir dedans .....et le parent pour plus de sûreté peut le mettre dans une enveloppe fermée. Quand un document médical doit être rempli à l'école, on nous oblige bien à le remplir mais le mettre dans une enveloppe cachetée pour que le secret médical demeure .... attention de ne pas faire l'amalgame entre demandé à ce que le carnet de santé soit à disposition pour les secours et rompre le secret médical....
Moi les parents font comme ils veulent, certains le mettent dans le sac, d'autres pas et d'autres encore n'ont pas de sac ..chaque parent fait bien comme il veut


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Nous on avait une cadre de la santé, ancienne directrice de service d'hôpital etc. qui nous a fait les journées santé. Elle nous a dit que ce que disait la loi. Si carnet de santé accessible, obligation d'enveloppe cachetée. Quand nous avons envoyé nous-même nos données médicales à la PMI (certificat médical des vaccins, test BCG et aptitude), c'était également sous enveloppe cachetée, la feuille volante n'était pas dans notre dossier Cerfa, c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autres, après oui plein de parents s'en foutent royalement de laisser les données médicales de leur enfant en libre service.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 

« Chantou en 25 ans je n'ai jamais oublié un sac ou ne me suis trompée de sac le soir ni d'enfant d'ailleurs. J'ai une case par enfant chez moi avec…. »

Je vais arrêter mon humour …


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

J'avais bien compris chantou ! Mais j'insiste ... Je ne me suis jamais trompée d'enfant. J'ajouterai même que je n'en ai jamais perdu non plus ! 😉


----------

